# Could just as easy be one of our local riverbeds...



## leathernek (Feb 25, 2007)

I say 605


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Smile for the camera!
At least they were too stupid to take it. Hopefully it aids in their arrest.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Yikes!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

tlg said:


> Hopefully it aids in their arrest.


it did. This was in S. Africa

SEE IT: Armed South African bike thieves caught after victim secretly films them in act - NY Daily News


----------

